# My Best Friend



## Jordanaa (May 27, 2018)

You’ve got four beats, I’ve got two,
But our heartbeats make rhythm,
To the sound of your hooves on the ground,
And my whispers of encouragement dance through your mane,
While your breath is heavy,
And my mind is free,
While your eyes wander to the trees, the birds, to freedom,
Mine focus on the journey ahead,
How many secrets I’m going to tell you,
How many 'woahs' I’m going to chorus,
How many miles we’re going to travel,
We are a team, we walk side by side,
Four beats, to two.


I was just feeling inspired and decided to write a quick poem, it only took me 5 minutes but I thought I'd share. Feel free to leave feedback! What would you change about it?


----------

